# Military reserve questions.



## FoleyArtist (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey all, I have some question regarding reserving. Primarily Coast Guard but I'm open to other branches. I've always wanted to serve in the military. At 18 I was almost a corpsman but didn't follow through with it after family threw a fit. 20/20 hindsight I should've gone. 

I'm looking to reserve for experience, partial tuition and in some cases I heard sign on bonus if it's a skill they need. Don't quote me on that. I was looking into USCG after speaking to a coworker whose friend enlisted as a reserve HST and got the above stated benefits. Upon talking to a recruiter myself I'm told in the California area the position of HST is severely impacted everywhere and I could wait a year or more for a direct entry position. Furthermore I heard HST is more of a LVN/nursing desk job. The recruiter said he's a HST himself and told me I should look into BM or ME at certain positions were I can apply medic skills such as MSST, MSRT, TACLET, etc. There's 3 more that elude me at the moment. I was curious if there is any truth to this or he's just trying to be a recruiter and fill spots with bodies?

While my preference was coast guards I'm open to any branch where I may get experiences applicable to the medical field and para medicine. My long term goals are flight medic and PA. I'm 26 so cut off for enlisting if coming up I hear. I'm trying to reserve to stay in California to finish my bachelors. 

Any help appreciated thanks.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm pretty much in the same situation as you are man.. Except I'm looking at reserving in the navy, as a corpsman. The recruiter I talked to pretty much said good luck, and that I might as well look into other branches...:glare: He then proceeded to try and make me enlist as a full time recruit.

Any help from someone who is not a recruiter would be appreciated.


----------



## adrenalin (Oct 6, 2013)

When I was enlisted in the army, I wanted to change my MOS to 68W series.  From what I could find out, the Army is willing to enlist and also pay some of your education costs back to you if you have any certificates/degrees in the medical field and you go into a medical mos.  I don't know much about the other branches, but if you do go into a reserve unit, ask the Readiness NCO of the unit you are attached with about possible AGR jobs, so ya can have full time pay and use your medical training to work full time on enlisted/officer salary.


----------

